# Lapid's treasures cave



## Lapidouce (Mar 20, 2010)

*What I do :*
-	Avatars : Junior, Senior, 150x200, custom size. Just be aware that if the avy is tiny, the effects won’t look as good.
-	Signatures : Give me the size you want.
-	Sets : the two previous points apply there as well.
-	Animated gifs : Youtube link is appreciated but I can give a try on other sites. Precise what part of the video you’d like me to work on. Remember that the shorter the video is, the lighter is the gif.  Precise what kind of size you’d like, but remember larger sizes makes the file heavier.


*Effects *(you can also take a look on the samples in the next posts):
-	Borders : none, stroked, dotted, dashed, rounded, custom. Any color you want.
-	Transparencies
-	Pimping the colors in the way you ask, or getting them black&white.
-	Adding some graphic effects
These effects can be done for everything including animated gifs. I must forget some so feel free to ask and I see what I’ll be able to do.


*Rules :*
-	You must have at least 50 posts to request.
-	Turn off your signature.
-	Provide the best quality stock you can, and that applies for videos as well. Spoiler-tag it, or give a link, except for videos.
-	Try to be precise about what you want.
-	Wait at least one day between two requests.
-	No more than 3 works per request (sets are considered as one work)
-	Be patient regarding what you request. Give me at least 3 days, and maybe more for animated gifs before you remind me you exist.
-	If you don’t wear what was made for you it will be posted in the giveaways thread within a week. (This rule applies essentially for people who ask a lot without wearing)
-	Rep is a must, credit is highly appreciated (*BUT NOT MANDATORY* at all ) because I’d like the shop to be known.

*Samples :*
I'll try to use a unique stock to show you a good panel of my work. Here it is : 
- Regular borders : 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 20, 2010)

*Samples - Second part*

- Rounded and custom borders : 
*Spoiler*: __ 







- Transparencies :

- Animated gifs : 
Request for Rakiyo :

*Spoiler*: __ 








This post may be completed/modified with new samples.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 20, 2010)

Requesting a Senior Sized Set

Avy: 150 x 150 of her face
Sig: The whole thing
Border: Half Rounded Half Normal

Graphics: Give it a real summer/ocean vibe. Add any graphics you feel will convey that. 

Text: "Rakiyo" Have it written in some fancy font that fits the theme.

Stock: 



Rep and Cred will follow


----------



## Matariki (Mar 20, 2010)

Request

Two senior avies in that heart shape.

Stock: 

Sword boy and archer boy.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2010)

avatar one 145x145  effects

girl purple boy green.. focus on the  upper left corner 



thanks 

sig trans if u can..effects

itsmylife on it keep the "alright ill cheer you up"  part please

bottom part keep boy green girl purple 



thanks 


tell me if its too hard ok..


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 20, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about this ?

Avies : 

Signatures :
*Spoiler*: __ 








I'm going to start the others ones now.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 20, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> What about this ?
> 
> Avies :
> 
> ...



Looks amazing


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 20, 2010)

Lapi, do you need workers?


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 20, 2010)

Seiko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go. :33


Yachiru, I think I can handle it for now but please let me a PM with a few of your works (just to remember) and if there is too much to do I'll contact you. Bizness.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 20, 2010)

senior set.
go crazy.


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 20, 2010)

itsmylife :

*Spoiler*: __ 







I gotta go now, I'll do what's next later. :<


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2010)

omg PERFECT 


thanks sooo much


----------



## Chaos (Mar 20, 2010)

2x Junior Set please 

If you can work ChaosWeaver in somewhere where it looks good, please do. Otherwise, please don't 

Will rep and cred. Twice of course. ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2010)

hey umm i forgot to ask for a 125x125 avy...this one shows white edges sorry...


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 20, 2010)

^you need to save it as a .png file


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2010)

it is png...but its big..i need it resized into a 125x125 so their would be no white edges

i forgot about myself still being an junior....and that our limit is 125x125 

again sorry


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 20, 2010)

Damaris said:


> senior set.
> go crazy.



There you go. 

*Spoiler*: __ 















itsmylife, I saved the original file in PNG but NF messes up the transparency when it resizes. I sent you the avy with the new size.


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 20, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here it comes. 

First set :

*Spoiler*: __ 







Second set :

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mikecia (Mar 20, 2010)

May I please have a tranparent junior set with a solid boreder? also if possible can my name be on the avatar. Just Ino please .


----------



## Damaris (Mar 21, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



beautiful 
where have you been all my set requesting life? 
subscribed, and you can be sure i'll be here again.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 21, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Here it comes.
> 
> First set :
> 
> ...



pek

It's beautifying ^^ Both.

I love them.

Will be using one starting now and the other soon. Count on rep and cred for both ^^


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 21, 2010)

There you go Mikecia. I did all my might but you provided a very bad quality stock ...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 21, 2010)

*Set Request*

Could you make both a 125x125 and 150x150, I turn senior in a couple days
Remove sandfreak at the bottom
Could you also make him look awesome


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 21, 2010)

Well basically removing the artist's signature is something totally forbidden. So i'll just make it look lighter, but don't worry that will look fine still.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2010)

Set please Lapi <:

Ava; Half Rounded or Rounded


Sig; Trans'd 


Thanks <33


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 21, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Set Request*
> 
> Could you make both a 125x125 and 150x150, I turn senior in a couple days
> Remove sandfreak at the bottom
> Could you also make him look awesome



There you go. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Set please Lapi <:
> 
> Ava; Half Rounded or Rounded
> 
> ...



Hope it's alright. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2010)

i love your work soo much  

soo sig with itsmylife on it effects...make it hot please same size as the picture but tiny bit smaller
*stock*

*Spoiler*: __ 









another sig trans with effects itsmylife on it also and 

we're falling apart
and coming together again and again
we're coming apart
but we hold it together
hold it together, together again

*
stock*




thanks seriously i like your work 

take your time please


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 22, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Hope it's alright.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love it, thank you pek


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2010)

hey if the first stock doesnt work try this ok 



but if neither works just do the second request ok..

i don't like making things difficult..and hard for people.


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 22, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry that was alright. What about these ?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 22, 2010)

ohh soo glad damn their soo good 

im on 24 hours will rep immediately after its up thanks 

but i will defiantly cred..


----------



## Michellism (Mar 23, 2010)

Requesting a senior size set of this

Stock

*Spoiler*: __ 









Avatar: 150 x 150 of her face

Signature: Whole thing if Possible

Border: Normal

Graphics: Give it a sunset/dusty feel to it


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 24, 2010)

There you go, sorry for the delay. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Michellism (Mar 24, 2010)

It looks awesome  rep 

I'll be using it on a different forum


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 24, 2010)

Requesting a Senior Sized Gif

Stock

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-ck5lz13Lw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Sig 1:20 - 1:26 (when their both stretching their arms out towards each other)

Avy: 131 - 133 (of her face only) 150 x 150

Border: Standard

Rep and cred will follow


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 24, 2010)

here it is, so if there is anything, feel free to tell me. I tried to keep them under one megabyte though while having the best quality possible.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 24, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> here it is, so if there is anything, feel free to tell me. I tried to keep them under one megabyte though while having the best quality possible.



The avatars amazing pek

However I dont really like the quality of the Signature, Is there anyway to increase it? I'd be willing to cut down the time on the sig if thats what it takes.


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 24, 2010)

I think this one is better. :33


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 25, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> I think this one is better. :33



 Lapi.....THATS AWESOME 

I'm definetly subscribing to your shop 

Rep and Cred coming your way


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2010)

Lapi last time i swear 

could i have a trans sig and avatar

avatar both 125x125 and 150x150....background on both of them focus on sakura for avatar..


 re size the sig please....sig cute effects colorization please...and itsmylife on it...

*Stock*




THANKS LAPI pek

WIll rep and cred


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 26, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> Lapi last time i swear
> 
> could i have a trans sig and avatar
> 
> ...



You don't have to worry about asking much as long as you respect the rules I set, which is the case. I'm actually flattered that you come back. 

So, here it is. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 26, 2010)

damn i love u sakura looks soo cute in the avys REP 

im glad ythat u like me here...your work is amazing


----------



## Franky (Mar 26, 2010)

*Request~*

Ok...

Senior sized set

150 x 150 ava

For the sig, crop the image just off the actual person and the monster thing, so, only crop the background... just almost to his pinky, and almost to his shoulder. Use just that.

Half rounded, half normal border

Give it a techno sort of theme... think Psychic...

Edit: If not to late to change, add "Divine" as text

Use whatever else, just make it it's best!


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 27, 2010)

Requesting a senior sized gif set

Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Avy Stock
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlyhtYJUpTY[/YOUTUBE]

Sig Stock
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx_O0vfjYXo&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]




Avy: 0:54 - 0:55 (Just her eating)


Sig: 0:32 - 0:34 (Just the Pink haired girl)

Border: Normal

Rep and cred will follow


----------



## Mαri (Mar 27, 2010)

Request: 2 Avatars
Stock 1:  :3
Stock 2:  
Border: dotted
Size: Senior

Just centered on her face please, Lapid


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 27, 2010)

Franky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry if I seemed long. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









I'm working on the other requests already.


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 27, 2010)

Mαri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that fit ? :33


Rakiyo, I'm not forgetting you, it's just taking a little bit longer.


----------



## Franky (Mar 27, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Sorry if I seemed long.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I lurv it... But, it doesn't hurt, could you change it and make the borders just all regular? sorry, the curved part looks kinda pixely... I'll rep you again later for the extra work if it's ok...



EDIT~ DUDE... after seeing the dotted, is it too much to ask if you could just make the border dotted with straight corners?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 27, 2010)

set please 


150x150. Dotted bordered ava. Centered on Ino's face.
Transparent set.
Text: Sweets (ava)


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 28, 2010)

Franky said:


> I lurv it... But, it doesn't hurt, could you change it and make the borders just all regular? sorry, the curved part looks kinda pixely... I'll rep you again later for the extra work if it's ok...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT~ DUDE... after seeing the dotted, is it too much to ask if you could just make the border dotted with straight corners?



Ahh, I know, pixellisation happens sometimes. 
There you go.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 28, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope it's alright. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 28, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Hope it's alright.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 awesome as always Lap 

REP


----------



## Franky (Mar 28, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Ahh, I know, pixellisation happens sometimes.
> There you go.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*gasp*

I LOVE IT!


----------



## Chaos (Mar 28, 2010)

Hai, I'm back because I totally love the sets you made for me 

Could you make me another one?



Junior sized still. Will rep and cred. 

Thank you ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2010)

just a sig work your magic transparent please colorization effects itsmylife on it...

avatar both junior and senior size....one of each



thanks


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 28, 2010)

sweets said:


> set please
> 
> 
> 150x150. Dotted bordered ava. Centered on Ino's face.
> ...



Is that alright ? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 28, 2010)

this is amazing, but if you can - can you make the text smaller or just erase it all together?  
thank you so much ~


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 28, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go. :33


*Spoiler*: __ 











sweets said:


> this is amazing, but if you can - can you make the text smaller or just erase it all together?
> thank you so much ~



Is it better ?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 28, 2010)

excellent


----------



## Chaos (Mar 29, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go. :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



pek

You did it again ^^

Will use soon, rep and cred.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Mar 29, 2010)

Banner plz 
Size-822 x 349
Stock-
Text-Something,Something,Something Darkside
Bumps Wonderland
Color to match-PMed you the froum skin


----------



## Lapidouce (Mar 29, 2010)

Your stock seems not to work correctly on my computer, and the opened site makes my browser crash (while it never happens otherwise). Can you upload it with Imageshack or tinypic ?


----------



## Cyana♥ (Mar 29, 2010)

*I want to request a sig. Not over a normal members size.

Can I get it transparent?
And writing in the transparency of: "How we used to be..."
And any other effects if you want to add some...*


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Mar 29, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Your stock seems not to work correctly on my computer, and the opened site makes my browser crash (while it never happens otherwise). Can you upload it with Imageshack or tinypic ?



Srry


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2010)

Can you make me an avy out of a random stock?  Your choice, choose whatever you want. >:3 As long as it's animu stock that you make it out of. 

Only specification I have is no border.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 1, 2010)

Here are finally your orders ! Sorry I trespassed the limit with one day, but I've been quite busy this week. 

Anyway  
I'm making one post per request.



itsmylife said:


> just a sig work your magic transparent please colorization effects itsmylife on it...
> 
> avatar both junior and senior size....one of each
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




The quality of the stock was kind bad to make it transparent, so I did my best.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 1, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Banner plz
> Size-822 x 349
> Stock-
> Text-Something,Something,Something Darkside
> ...



Hmm .. Is that alright ?


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 1, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *I want to request a sig. Not over a normal members size.
> 
> Can I get it transparent?
> And writing in the transparency of: "How we used to be..."
> And any other effects if you want to add some...*



There you go. :33


----------



## Mai (Apr 1, 2010)

Sig please~


size: 450px height
could you make one with effects and one just trans only? 
thanks


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 1, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Can you make me an avy out of a random stock?  Your choice, choose whatever you want. >:3 As long as it's animu stock that you make it out of.
> 
> Only specification I have is no border.



There you go ...


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 1, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go. :33



*Love it!!! Thanks  *


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 1, 2010)

Mai said:


> Sig please~
> 
> 
> size: 450px height
> ...



There. :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go ...



Oooh, they're all wonderful. 

Thank you so much. pek


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Here are finally your orders ! Sorry I trespassed the limit with one day, but I've been quite busy this week.
> 
> Anyway
> I'm making one post per request.
> ...



lapie your awesome...


----------



## Mai (Apr 2, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There. :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thank you


----------



## ღMomoღ (Apr 2, 2010)

Umm hello^^
ı want a set req. please
size:
siggy:senior size
avatar:both junior and senior size please
siggy text: Swee††est Sin


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

*edit*
an sig 

transparent colorization cute effects take out sasuke and sai...big..:33




thanks 




and a  transparent sig 

effects colorization..and itsmylife on it also "Lazy Days" big:33




Thanks Lapi 


sorry.....
your the best


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 6, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> Umm hello^^
> ı want a set req. please
> size:
> siggy:senior size
> ...



There you go, sorry for the waiting time. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 6, 2010)

*Set please!
Junior size!
Transparent if you can 
And effects. 
On the sig I want text : Lucy tastes better



Please and thanks! pek *


----------



## Daedus (Apr 6, 2010)

A transparent set featuring this pic, if you please.



Standard size for the sig, 125x125 for the avatar.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 7, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *edit*
> an sig
> 
> transparent colorization cute effects take out sasuke and sai...big..
> ...



There you go. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 7, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *Set please!
> Junior size!
> Transparent if you can
> And effects.
> ...



There, there. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 7, 2010)

Daedus said:


> A transparent set featuring this pic, if you please.
> 
> 
> 
> Standard size for the sig, 125x125 for the avatar.  Thanks in advance!



There. :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



wow i love them thanks my friend lapi i re u already 

thanks


----------



## ღMomoღ (Apr 7, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go, sorry for the waiting time.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



wow,thanx ı gave u rep honey^^


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 7, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There, there.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Awesome!!
Repped and Cred  *


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2010)

set please

hello lapi....just make it look hot..

itsmylife on it and "you make me soo hot" on the sig

avy one 125x125 and one 150x150



thanks


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 9, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh hi, I'm working fast for once. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2010)

hmm i love it but can u make  the sig bigger....


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 9, 2010)

Senior sized sig no jutsu.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2010)

i love i love i love YOU  thanks lapi  soo repping now...will use soon 

dammit need to spread but u will get reped 

i did it 

thanks sooo much


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 9, 2010)

*Your work is so awesome I camez back for more.
Junior sized. 
Effects.
A set please.
On sig = Cyana. 

*


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 11, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *Your work is so awesome I camez back for more.
> Junior sized.
> Effects.
> A set please.
> ...



There you go. :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chaos (Apr 13, 2010)

Can I have a senior sized set please? 

Full freedom on it, do whatever you want.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 14, 2010)

Chaos said:


> Can I have a senior sized set please?
> 
> Full freedom on it, do whatever you want.



There you go. pek


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2010)

just a sig

lapie can i have a sig with this..not too much effects but make it look cute like some lighting..and such but just abit of effects if you can..

squared solid border big :33

on it have "finally we can have a happy ending"



THANK


----------



## Chaos (Apr 14, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go. pek
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome pek

Thanks Lap, you never cease to amaze me ^^ 

Will rep now and wear when some lazy mod approves my senior memberism.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 14, 2010)

Requesting a junior set. 

Stock:  

I would like the words "Perhaps...it is time to die" on it please. 

Please go as crazy as you can and do whatever you think looks best. 

Credit and Rep to follow.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh goodness, my user cp didn't warn we there were new posts in there ! 
Taking care of your requests already.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 15, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> just a sig
> 
> lapie can i have a sig with this..not too much effects but make it look cute like some lighting..and such but just abit of effects if you can..
> 
> ...



There you go .. I tried to keep it light.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go .. I tried to keep it light.



its perfect  

rep...


i thought i was terrible stock...soo i asked for light effects


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 15, 2010)

RikaUtari said:


> Requesting a junior set.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



There you go. 


*Spoiler*: __ 












Chaos said:


> Awesome pek
> 
> Thanks Lap, you never cease to amaze me ^^
> 
> Will rep now and wear when some lazy mod approves my senior memberism.



D'aww, thank you. pek



itsmylife said:


> its perfect
> 
> rep...
> 
> ...



Don't worry about that. I saw worse stocks.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 15, 2010)

> There you go.



I seriously love you.pek I am subscribing, and don't you worry I will come back for more.


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 15, 2010)

Do you do manga colorurings?


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 15, 2010)

Hmm why not. Submit your request and then I'll tell you wether I can do it or not.


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 15, 2010)

*Request Set:*
Avatar Stock- 
Bottom right hand panel
Signature Stock- 
Top Panel

Senior sized, make it look really icey, thanks


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 15, 2010)

Your stock looks neat. I'll give it a try this week-end and if you don't like it, oh well... You can always request somewhere else right ?

I wanna try.


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks lapid


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 17, 2010)

Hola Lapid!

I have another request. I am requesting two siggies.

Stock for Siggie1: 

Stock for Siggie2: 

Text on siggie1:"Sometimes I wish I was just a cloud, floating along." 
Text on siggie2: "Sandsibs" with a heart.

And whatever pretty effects you like.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 18, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Request Set:*
> Avatar Stock-
> Bottom right hand panel
> Signature Stock-
> ...



Does that fit your liking ? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 19, 2010)

ArticSiren said:


> Hola Lapid!
> 
> I have another request. I am requesting two siggies.
> 
> ...



There you go. :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dyon (Apr 19, 2010)

hey there 

do you want to make me a wonderful set? "No" is not an option ;D
Avatar Stock: 

Signature Stock: 

I hope both stocks are ok. Do whatever you like and what you think looks good! it's all up to you!
merci <3


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 19, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go. :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much! That is just what I wanted. pek

You really are awesome.


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 19, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Does that fit your liking ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks I'll double rep you, it isn't that I don't like it. It just doesn't suit the scan provided and isn't holw I imagined it. If it isn't to much could you please just make a set witht the black and white scans?

I'll double rep you


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyon said:


> hey there
> 
> do you want to make me a wonderful set? "No" is not an option ;D
> Avatar Stock:
> ...



Hi thar, now that you've reached 50 posts, here it is. :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 20, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Thanks I'll double rep you, it isn't that I don't like it. It just doesn't suit the scan provided and isn't holw I imagined it. If it isn't to much could you please just make a set witht the black and white scans?
> 
> I'll double rep you



I guess we all have a different perception of the scan as long as they aren't brought to colours by the anime. 

Here is your second request nonetheless. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dyon (Apr 20, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Hi thar, now that you've reached 50 posts, here it is. :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



good job there, it's wonderful! 
lovelovelove it! (+repped, of course).


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 20, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> I guess we all have a different perception of the scan as long as they aren't brought to colours by the anime.
> 
> Here is your second request nonetheless.
> 
> ...



(LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL)

Your awesome, I'll be back. 

P.S: You are my new set maker


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyon said:


> good job there, it's wonderful!
> lovelovelove it! (+repped, of course).



Good you like it because I tried new graphic effects. 



Aggressor said:


> (LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL)
> 
> Your awesome, I'll be back.
> 
> P.S: You are my new set maker



I'm glad we could finally find an agrement.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a set request, though both gif's are from different sequences.

I hope you can make them both. =)

Here are my requests:

Video: 
From: 1:52 (From when you see him look at the camera)
To: 1:58 (When he has put the guns down, just before that shot ends.)

With a border please. (one that suits it bests/creators judgement.)
Signature size, please.

And:

Video: 
From: 2:21 (When he comes down and starts shooting)
To: 2:31 (When he poses with the gun, and the guy behind him has fallen.)

Avatar size, please.

With a border please. (one that suits it bests/creators judgement.)
Rep and cred will be given, offcourse.

PS: If the first gif turns out to be too long to be an avatar, then please make the gif I requested as avatar a sig size, and the one I requested sig size, avatar size.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 20, 2010)

Is it normal that your two links are the same ? Just making sure. 

EDit : Well, I saw the video and it seems to fit, so I guess I'll work with that.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 20, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Is it normal that your two links are the same ? Just making sure.
> 
> EDit : Well, I saw the video and it seems to fit, so I guess I'll work with that.



Yes, the two links link to the same vid. =)

Thanks for doing this! =DD


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2010)

I wantz a gif please. 

Link: 

Length: 1:49 - 2:02 (13 seconds)

Dimensions: Keep it proportionate. Make it as big as you can while staying within the 1 MB limit.

Border: Dotted

No effects or anything please.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 20, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> I have a set request, though both gif's are from different sequences.
> 
> I hope you can make them both. =)
> 
> ...



Here is the cake. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 20, 2010)

*Junior set plz. Transparent sig. Any other effects.
Plz and Thanks pek

Remove the text plz.*


----------



## Scizor (Apr 20, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Here is the cake.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Both are AMAZING!

But the .gif doesnt play in my avatar 

Do you have any idea why? :/


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 20, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I wantz a gif please.
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...



There you go. pek


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 20, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Both are AMAZING!
> 
> But the .gif doesnt play in my avatar
> 
> Do you have any idea why? :/



It's because your gif got resized. I made it in 150*150, but it seems you have actually a 125*125 avy. When NF automatically resizes gif, the animation gets destroyed.

Here is the resized thing :


----------



## Scizor (Apr 20, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> It's because your gif got resized. I made it in 150*150, but it seems you have actually a 125*125 avy. When NF automatically resizes gif, the animation gets destroyed.
> 
> Here is the resized thing :



Oh I see. Thanks.

My diagnose was wrong, lol.

Thanks again. (Will rep when I have more rep to give =))


----------



## Scizor (Apr 20, 2010)

It still doesnt work 

I guess I, unfortunately, was right.
The sequence is just too long


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 20, 2010)

I think that the gif I made myself for your sig wasn't in cause, but rather the previous one.

Anyway.  I made an avy SMALLER than 250Kb, so if this time it doesn't work it's only because you're junior and that avys can't be animated. I also cut the quality of the sig so that it's only 600Kb.

It can't be my fault anymore. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 20, 2010)

And the re-optimized gif for Jason.


----------



## Yoona (Apr 20, 2010)

Can I get a set please ? 



Avy - 150 x 150
Sig - if possible 432 x 284

Effects - Just make it pretty cause I have nothing in mind.

I'd like black borders for both the avy and sig.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 21, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *Junior set plz. Transparent sig. Any other effects.
> Plz and Thanks pek
> 
> Remove the text plz.*



There you go. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 21, 2010)

*I love it
pek
+repped xD *


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, I made a mistake in the size of the ava. ;^;
Here is the right one


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2010)

set your gonna love this one i promise xD

trans parent sig with the words " your not so little anymore ehh? " 




avy itsmylife on it with solid border squared also one 125x152 and one 150x150




not too bright this time effects but put as many as their should be i want to be able to see the boys clearly ok 


will rep and cred


just do the sig imageshack is fucked up for some reason 

 itasasu ftw xD


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 21, 2010)

Halca said:


> Can I get a set please ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raaah lovely 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Apr 21, 2010)

Video: 
From: 1:52 (From when you see him look at the camera)
To: 1:58 (When he has put the guns down, just before that shot ends.)

With a border please. (one that suits it bests/creators judgement.)
Avatar size, please. (Will rep again offc!)


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Lapid, Requesting a junior avvie and sig. 

Avvie stock:  

Sig stock: 

Any fun effects you like, and if you can think of a cool quote from the little mermaid feel free to put it on the sig, I just can't think of anything. xD 

Thank you.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh deaaar, I'm so late !! 

I've been working on uni work during the last past days, so i'm sorry I wasn't here. Going back to work now. 



itsmylife said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There you go pek


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you please make me a set (avatar+signature) using the following image:


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 





Link to stock image: 




Orange borders please (The same orange as in the picture.)

As for effects, its up to you (creators judgement), but please dont go overboard, so to speak. (maybe transparancy is a good option??)

*(If you can put my username, SuzumeShouken, in the picture, preferably in orange, too, thatd be AWESOME. =D)*

(Also, though you most likely know this, please keep the sig and avatar sizes under the max. file size approved on this forum, so I can use the sig and avy here. =)

And I dont know why, but my request of becoming a senior member still hasnt been 'answered'. So I'm still a 'junior' member.)

As for the rest, its all your, the creators, judgement.

Please make me something nice. =)

(Will rep and cred, offcourse.)


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 26, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello again. I tried to keep the best speed and quality possible. Just remember that since you ava has to be within the 100ko limit, it can't look very great. I hope you aren't too disappointed though. 



Edit : Doing your second request in the row.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 26, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The quality of your stock was extremely bad so I did my best. It was too pixellised to make any transparency, sorry. ;<

There it is nonetheless :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 26, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Oh deaaar, I'm so late !!
> 
> I've been working on uni work during the last past days, so i'm sorry I wasn't here. Going back to work now.
> 
> ...





OMG its sooooo cute  
 love you XDDDDDDD


----------



## Scizor (Apr 26, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Hello again. I tried to keep the best speed and quality possible. Just remember that since you ava has to be within the 100ko limit, it can't look very great. I hope you aren't too disappointed though.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Doing your second request in the row.



Wow, thats actually amazing.
Thanks.

I'll use it when I'm sick of the other set you made me. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Lapidouce (Apr 26, 2010)

ArticSiren said:


> Hello Lapid, Requesting a junior avvie and sig.
> 
> Avvie stock:
> 
> ...



There you go dearie. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 26, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go dearie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much you are so awesome, it is perfect! pek


----------



## Chaos (May 4, 2010)

Hi Lapid 

I'm back requesting a set again 



Senior sized please, with the avy of Sadi-chan (girl in front)

Will rep and cred as usual pek


----------



## Lapidouce (May 7, 2010)

Here it is and sorry for the delay .. I'm having finals lately 


*Spoiler*: __ 









I wasn't sure so I made an ava of the two girls.


----------



## Morphine (May 7, 2010)

hook me up with an ava, Lapi


----------



## Lapidouce (May 7, 2010)

There you go. pek


----------



## Chaos (May 8, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Here it is and sorry for the delay .. I'm having finals lately
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you ^^

Epic work, as I have come to expect of you pek

I love it


----------



## Aggressor (May 8, 2010)

*Request FC Banner*
Stock


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2010)

set

make wild and color full :33

dotted white borders squared


----------



## Lapidouce (May 14, 2010)

Oh guys, I'm so sorry for being late. i'll be done with all my finals and stuff tomorrow, I'll do your requests right away then ..


----------



## Kakashi666 (May 14, 2010)

Hi, Can I get this made transparent please?


Size : senior 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chaos (May 15, 2010)

Uhm 

I know you're very busy and have a lot to do still... but could I please request another set?



Senior sized please, and if Chaos fits in anywhere nicely, I'd really appreciate it.

If you have no time or don't want to, feel free to decline


----------



## Lapidouce (May 15, 2010)

Don't worry guys. I'm done with my work, your requests will be all done before Monday. pek


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 15, 2010)

Some text changes
-RPG Mod
-Trainer
-Trainer
-Professor.


----------



## Lapidouce (May 16, 2010)

I'm back into buisiness !   



Aggressor said:


> *Request FC Banner*
> Stock


----------



## Lapidouce (May 16, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> set
> 
> make wild and color full :33
> 
> dotted white borders squared


There you go and sorry again for the delay. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aggressor (May 16, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> I'm back into buisiness !
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't put any text on it because you didn't asked for it. If you need one tell me what you want and I'll add it. I also kept it within sets sizes because you didn't precise a size. I hope it's okay



Can you add 'Frozen Passion: The Hitsugaya FC' in awesome font. Sorry for not telling you the first time

EDIT: IT IS AWESOME BTW


----------



## Lapidouce (May 16, 2010)

Kakashi666 said:


> Hi, Can I get this made transparent please?
> 
> 
> Size : senior
> ...



Two versions of the work. :33

Working with pen tool isn't that bad after all. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









I noticed Agressor, adding it right now.


----------



## Lapidouce (May 16, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Can you add 'Frozen Passion: The Hitsugaya FC' in awesome font. Sorry for not telling you the first time
> 
> EDIT: IT IS AWESOME BTW



That's why I asked, it seemed weird to me. 
Thank you. 

Here it is :


----------



## Lapidouce (May 16, 2010)

Chaos said:


> Uhm
> 
> I know you're very busy and have a lot to do still... but could I please request another set?
> 
> ...



Here it is. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lapidouce (May 16, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Some text changes
> -RPG Mod
> -Trainer
> -Trainer
> -Professor.



Sorry, I can't do that. The stock is too small and the work pixel by pixel is just huge because the background isn't plain. If you can manage to get me the stock without the text I'll be able to do it.


----------



## Sayaka (May 16, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go and sorry again for the delay.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



omg i love it 

rep


----------



## Kakashi666 (May 16, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Two versions of the work. :33
> 
> Working with pen tool isn't that bad after all.
> 
> ...




Wow thank you so much  i love it, it's so awesome pek


----------



## Chaos (May 17, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yay, thanks 

It's awesome pek

Will wear soon and rep now


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jun 2, 2010)

*I almost forgot about this place. Your still doing sets arent you? 

Can you remove the "Fairy Tail" and The blue border then the rest is up to you xD
Text: Ice Boy
Junior sized.*


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww, a customer !!!  

Of course i'm still working, but no one has been coming for like, forever. 
Taking care of your request as fast as possible. pek


----------



## Kakashi666 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello, may I ask you again to a transparent request? 



Size : senior


Thanks in advance! :33


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 3, 2010)

Sure, I'm gonna do it in the row. 
But if you're junior you won't be able to wear it. Is it still fine ?


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jun 3, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Awww, a customer !!!
> 
> Of course i'm still working, but no one has been coming for like, forever.
> Taking care of your request as fast as possible. pek



*Im glad to be the one who revived your shop! pek

Take your time xD*


----------



## Kakashi666 (Jun 4, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Sure, I'm gonna do it in the row.
> But if you're junior you won't be able to wear it. Is it still fine ?



It's okay, thank you


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 4, 2010)

Okay, you'll get the senior size then. :33

Doing your both requests today.


----------



## Sting (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello there. I would like to make a junior sized set request 
Stock:


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 4, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *I almost forgot about this place. Your still doing sets arent you?
> 
> Can you remove the "Fairy Tail" and The blue border then the rest is up to you xD
> Text: Ice Boy
> Junior sized.*



Here it is. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jun 4, 2010)

*Thank you!!! I love it pek*


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry, so sorry. I had a super hectic week and it wasn't planned at all. I finished today, so I'm working already. 



Kakashi666 said:


> Hello, may I ask you again to a transparent request?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that fit your expectations ?


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 10, 2010)

Sting said:


> Hello there. I would like to make a junior sized set request
> Stock:



Finally. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kakashi666 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Does that fit your expectations ?



That's perfect! pek Thank you so much!  *reps*


----------



## Sting (Jun 12, 2010)

Wonderful! Big thanks Lapidouce :]


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 12, 2010)

Sting said:


> Wonderful! Big thanks Lapidouce :]



I'm glad you like it, I tried out a few new things and I wasn't exactly confident.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm back again 

Would you please make a senior set out of this? 



Whatever you want to do with it. I'm confident it'll be awesome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 13, 2010)

Chaos said:


> I'm back again
> 
> Would you please make a senior set out of this?
> 
> ...



I hope it's fine. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## VioNi (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi I'd like a junior set with this picture: 

Please shrink the pic a bit... It's too big I think. Custom round borders please. Effects don't matter, just please make it look nice. The only text I'd like is "VioNi-chan" somewhere. Please have the avie focus on the Rosalina. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 13, 2010)

VioNi said:


> Hi I'd like a junior set with this picture:
> 
> Please shrink the pic a bit... It's too big I think. Custom round borders please. Effects don't matter, just please make it look nice. The only text I'd like is "VioNi-chan" somewhere. Please have the avie focus on the Rosalina.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Here is the cake. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jun 13, 2010)

*Junior set plz.

Text: Passion & Love
Effects: Hot effects plz.

THanks in advance *


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2010)

lapi requesting a set both sizes for avys make it SMEXY 


dotted with white borders dont doo too much effects but really make it look sexy and if you can could you color it? :33





thanks love have on the sig this 

" overthrown by his touch, makes me want more of what he is hiding from me"

thanks love :33


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 13, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *Junior set plz.
> 
> Text: Passion & Love
> Effects: Hot effects plz.
> ...



I couldn't sleep so ..
There you go. pek


*Spoiler*: __ 










Itsmylife I'll do your request tomorrow.


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jun 13, 2010)

*Thank you, I love it 

Gotta spread! Youll get your rep soon. *


----------



## VioNi (Jun 13, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Here is the cake.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



IT'S BEAUTIFUL! 

That was fast too. Thanks bunches! +reps and gives credit


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 14, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *Thank you, I love it
> 
> Gotta spread! Youll get your rep soon. *





VioNi said:


> IT'S BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> That was fast too. Thanks bunches! +reps and gives credit



You guys are welcome, nice to see you here again. pek



itsmylife said:


> lapi requesting a set both sizes for avys make it SMEXY
> 
> 
> dotted with white borders dont doo too much effects but really make it look sexy and if you can could you color it? :33
> ...



There you go, hope you like. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alice (Jun 14, 2010)

Lapibunny :33



I'd love a little gif set out of this please ~

1) Ava 150 x 200, time from 8.05 - 8.22.
Feel free to dispose of extra frames in the beginning (when she looks up) if it makes file heavier. Also if it's possible within size boundaries, could you make it a bit less dark?

2) Sig, from 8.23 - 8.43

Size is up to you again, because I know time is over 10 sec. Main thing to capture is slow motion around Adam/guy, everything else can be disposed of if size doesn't allow to include it.

The usual black and white border for both please ~

There's no rush to make it so take your time. If it's impossible to make it work because of length, VM me and I'll change it :33


----------



## Chaos (Jun 14, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> I hope it's fine.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, I love it pek

Will wear soon


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> You guys are welcome, nice to see you here again. pek
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not bad i like it :33

will wear soon xDDDDD


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 14, 2010)

Alice said:


> Lapibunny :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As you could see I could hardly do it. If you don't like the quality you can request something else of course. I'm sorry. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 14, 2010)

Requesting a set 



I just want him of possible please. Effects are up to you. For the avutar I want it of his face, various versions please. 125x125 and 150x200. Whatever borders you want also.


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 15, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Requesting a set
> 
> 
> 
> I just want him of possible please. Effects are up to you. For the avutar I want it of his face, various versions please. 125x125 and 150x200. Whatever borders you want also.



I wasn't exactly sure about what you wanted so if I misunderstood anything, please tell me and I'll modify your request. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 15, 2010)

150x150 avy with a black border please


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 15, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> 150x150 avy with a black border please



There you go.


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> As you could see I could hardly do it. If you don't like the quality you can request something else of course. I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


no, no, it's really fine XD Especially sig. I know it was hard since sequence was beyond allowed time limit. Will wear it this weekend and rep you asap :33


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 15, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> I wasn't exactly sure about what you wanted so if I misunderstood anything, please tell me and I'll modify your request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Absolutely perfect :33 I expected nothing less~

edit; could you make it a bit smaller?


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 15, 2010)

First time requesting here 
Is this stock okay?



I'd just like a set with avvies of both sizes, effects/borders up to you :33

Thanks


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 16, 2010)

xxtsun said:


> First time requesting here
> Is this stock okay?
> 
> 
> ...



I'm always happy to have new customers ! Hope you like 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 16, 2010)

set request please^^
size:junior size
picture: 
notetar:her face please 
siggylease add a fitting background


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ Thank you!  I love it!


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 16, 2010)

xxtsun said:


> ^^ Thank you!  I love it!


You're welcome. pek



eternalrequiem said:


> set request please^^
> size:junior size
> picture:
> notetar:her face please
> siggylease add a fitting background


There you go. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 16, 2010)

so cool!!ı love it thanx^^


----------



## Alice (Jun 17, 2010)

So Lapibunny, I'd love to request an animated shop icon :ho

Size, 40 x 20

Don't have any specific stock for background, but I'd love it to have some kind of simple pattern, like wide diagonal stripes for example, just not too contrasting. Color is up to you completely, but it would be nice if it was different from my current one and other shop icons :33

Text: "Style + Win = Here", readable font of course and not italics please >.< 
If it's possible for filesize, perhaps you could apply stroke to text, solid color.

Animation ~ one after another, one word at a time, normal readable speed XD

No rush like always, so take all the time you need. Please and thank you


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 17, 2010)

I want two avas :33 Your work is lovely pek

150x200 and 125x125 



^This one of her face



^This one of her and the pokemon

whatever effects you want, but dotted (not dashed -.-) borders


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 19, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> so cool!!ı love it thanx^^



You're welcome ! Glad you like. :33



Alice said:


> So Lapibunny, I'd love to request an animated shop icon :ho
> 
> Size, 40 x 20
> 
> ...



Oh Alice.  Making this request really helped me master the animation stuff better on photoshop. I hope you like it ..


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 19, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> I want two avas :33 Your work is lovely pek
> 
> 150x200 and 125x125
> 
> ...



There you go. Thanks a lot, I'm glad you appreciate my work. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 19, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go. Thanks a lot, I'm glad you appreciate my work.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love you pek


----------



## Alice (Jun 19, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Oh Alice.  Making this request really helped me master the animation stuff better on photoshop. I hope you like it ..


I loff you Lapid :33 Looks so freaking psychedelic  

Thank you very much


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 20, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> I love you pek





Alice said:


> I loff you Lapid :33 Looks so freaking psychedelic
> 
> Thank you very much



You guys are welcome. Do,'t hesitate to come back if you feel like it.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 21, 2010)

I had to come back Lapidouce. Your work is so beautiful! 

I'd like a set please. :33

This pic: 

The pics pretty big so you please shrink it to Junior size. Beautiful effects please and text saying "Pearls & Perfection". Custom borders please. Avie focused on the girls face (Zhang Ziyi   ).

Thanks in advance. I'll rep and credit again! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2010)

lapi can i work here PLEASE


----------



## Rubi (Jun 21, 2010)

Trans set please Lapid if you don't mind 


size: junior
border: can you give me a heart shaped avvie? And some regular borders as well if it's ok
effects: whatever you like
text: "I see you through the smokey air Can't you feel the weight of my stare You're so close but still a world away"


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 22, 2010)

VioNi said:


> I had to come back Lapidouce. Your work is so beautiful!
> 
> I'd like a set please. :33
> 
> ...



there you go. pek


*Spoiler*: __ 












itsmylife said:


> lapi can i work here PLEASE



Sorry, I'm not hiring any workers yet. As I said at the beginning of the shop, I'm not hiring until I can't take care of the shop alone anymore. And lately there aren't even enough requests to make me really busy.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 22, 2010)

Can I have this as a sig with a black border and the tag cropped off please?


----------



## Rubi (Jun 22, 2010)

Changed my request .


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 22, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Trans set please Lapid if you don't mind
> 
> 
> size: junior
> ...





Viscaria said:


> Changed my request.



I hope I didn't make any mistake ... 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rubi (Jun 22, 2010)

I said trans . But still it's damn fabulous and I love it :33. Rep and cred!


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 22, 2010)

That's what I thought. 

I'm gonna give a try. 



The Pink Ninja said:


> Can I have this as a sig with a black border and the tag cropped off please?



There you go. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rubi (Jun 22, 2010)

It's ok if it's too much trouble you don't need to redo it :33.


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 22, 2010)

Noo, I'm really sorry I misunderstood. Fixed it 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rubi (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh man I'm so sorry for the trouble  but thanks so much!! This is so daaaaamn fantastic! I'll try to rep you again :33.


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 22, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> Oh man I'm so sorry for the trouble  but thanks so much!! This is so daaaaamn fantastic! I'll try to rep you again :33.



You can rep me again if you feel like it but it's not needed since I'm the one who misread your request.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 22, 2010)

you did an awesome job and I want to rep you again. But it'll be pretty hard considering I don't really rep much .

Why aren't much people requesting here ? You do awesome sets.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 22, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> I'm gonna give a try.
> 
> ...



You rule

RULE!


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 22, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> you did an awesome job and I want to rep you again. But it'll be pretty hard considering I don't really rep much .
> 
> Why aren't much people requesting here ? You do awesome sets.



Thank you. 

I don't know why people don't request much. I guess that other grahics stykes are just more appreciated. The shop is not working that bad nonetheless. 




The Pink Ninja said:


> You rule
> 
> RULE!



I'm glad you came back and that you liked it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Avy: 150 x 200
Sig: As long as fits within the size limits 
Border: Basic solid border 
Effects: Spice it up a bit, whatever you think would make it look cool


----------



## VioNi (Jun 22, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> there you go. pek
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks so much!  It's beautiful!


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought I was tired but I actually can't sleep yet. 



VioNi said:


> Thanks so much!  It's beautiful!


Thank you, I'm glad you like it. pek



StrawHat4Life said:


> Avy: 150 x 200
> Sig: As long as fits within the size limits
> Border: Basic solid border
> Effects: Spice it up a bit, whatever you think would make it look cool



There you go. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 22, 2010)

Lapid, I'mma make sure, but can I make a small request?


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 22, 2010)

What do you mean by small ? 

Request away, and if I can't do it I will tell you already.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 22, 2010)

Just an ava... like seriously 

125x125, I know i didn't use the others ones, but I will soon  I promise <3



Ava of Gerard Way 



and trans this?

I lubz joo~


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 22, 2010)

Just don't worry. 

It totally fits my rules it seems. I'm only doing a load of sets because people ask me so. but I do avies and trans, for both junior and senior members. I'm just going to sleep now so I'll do it tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 22, 2010)

Thats fine, I can wait pek


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 23, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Just an ava... like seriously
> 
> 125x125, I know i didn't use the others ones, but I will soon  I promise <3
> 
> ...



There you go. :33

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 23, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go. :33
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Like I said before, I love you~


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2010)

*Request*: set
*Stock*: 
*Avatar*: 150x150 (with Ino's face)
*Signature*: 400x400
*Borders*: like  for both avy and sig
*Effects*: make it colorful please, I love colors!  Add some graphic effects if you think they fit
Thanks a lot in advance, Lapidouce! :33


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 23, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome, it looks great.  

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 23, 2010)

lapid :33

not too much effects but make it really beautiful   reflection effect but make it lighter then the front 

make  it colorfult rainbowish



dotted with white borders

avy SENIOR on the girl

on sig " its times like this that makes me wish  its just you and me  "

text but really pretty style like this medium size


*Spoiler*: __ 



* Iwasawa Asami *​



but the colors of light purple and blue


thanks <3


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 23, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Like I said before, I love you~





StrawHat4Life said:


> Awesome, it looks great.
> 
> Will rep and cred.



Glad you guys like. pek



David1822 said:


> *Request*: set
> *Stock*:
> *Avatar*: 150x150 (with Ino's face)
> *Signature*: 400x400
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Love it! 

Will use and credit. :33


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 24, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Love it!
> 
> Will use and credit. :33



Thanks, glad you like it. :33



itsmylife said:


> lapid :33
> 
> not too much effects but make it really beautiful   reflection effect but make it lighter then the front
> 
> ...



Here it is. :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2010)

ohh my god its perfect lapid
you r sooo good xD


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jun 24, 2010)

*I hope this stock isnt too bad 

Junior set.
Could I get colors and effects that make it sort of mystical or that reminds you of a witch? If thats confusing then anythings fine actually. 
Text: Charmed

Thanks in advance *


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 24, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> ohh my god its perfect lapid
> you r sooo good xD



Glad you like it. :33



CyanaHeart said:


> *I hope this stock isnt too bad
> 
> Junior set.
> Could I get colors and effects that make it sort of mystical or that reminds you of a witch? If thats confusing then anythings fine actually.
> ...



There you go. <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jun 24, 2010)

*I love it pek
Rep and using now *


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 25, 2010)

lapi another request please :33



effects colorful rainbowish and fun but not too much effects reflections again 

fun text medium size on sig "just being ourselves"

on avy on the blond boy and the girl  together senior



also a 175x175 profile pic with this image

*Spoiler*: __ 








nice effects not too much please but colorful

on the avy "coated with chocolate and desire 


THANKS LAPI


----------



## Chaos (Jun 26, 2010)

Lapi pek

Could you please make me another set? World cup got me wanting this:



I would like it if you could put Richard Kingson somewhere on it. For the rest, Senior set and full artistic freedom 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 27, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> lapi another request please :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here it is. :33


*Spoiler*: _Set_


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

sweet as usual but umm can you make the sig also semi rounded....

just for it to match the avy


Profile pic is fine xD NVM that one lapi


but overall IT's PERFECT


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 27, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> sweet as usual but umm can you make the sig also semi rounded....
> 
> just for it to match the avy
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Fixed_


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome thanks :33


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 27, 2010)

Chaos said:


> Lapi pek
> 
> Could you please make me another set? World cup got me wanting this:
> 
> ...



Here it is. :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chaos (Jun 27, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Here it is. :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks 

You're more kinds of awesome than I could possibly imagine


----------



## VioNi (Jun 28, 2010)

Back again Lapidouce. 

I'd like a set please with this pic:



Pretty effects please, dark round borders, junior size and "Namie Amuro: Queen of J-pop" on sig. Thanks in advance. I'll rep and cred!


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 29, 2010)

VioNi said:


> Back again Lapidouce.
> 
> I'd like a set please with this pic:
> 
> Pretty effects please, dark round borders, junior size and "Namie Amuro: Queen of J-pop" on sig. Thanks in advance. I'll rep and cred!



There it is. Hope it's fine ...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmm... Lapid, do you find any stocks that you dont wanna use? 

I'd like a set from you, but I can't find any good stocks I like.

Preferably "Green Day" or... something else...


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 29, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Hmm... Lapid, do you find any stocks that you dont wanna use?
> 
> I'd like a set from you, but I can't find any good stocks I like.
> 
> Preferably "Green Day" or... something else...



Are these stocks fine ?


*Spoiler*: __ 








If so, please pick the one you want me to work on.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 29, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There it is. Hope it's fine ...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's beautiful!!!! But I think the sig is a little too big.  Could you shrink it please?


----------



## Lapidouce (Jun 29, 2010)

VioNi said:


> It's beautiful!!!! But I think the sig is a little too big.  Could you shrink it please?



There you go. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## VioNi (Jun 29, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## Cjones (Jun 30, 2010)

Request: Set

Sig: 300x500
Ava: 150x150 (of her face)

Stock: 
I want something like this: 

But with the colors with black/purple/gold colors and the name Zerase written in somewhere.

If the effects aren't possible I'd still like the name written in and just a trans of the pic.


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm sorry but your stock isn't loading. Maybe is your link broken ?


----------



## Metaro (Jul 1, 2010)

Umm Hello (:.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Please an avatar 150x150 of wahtever of thses two guys and signature (whatever size:/)
Efects: whatever , sorry I don't know anything about it D:.






Thanks a lot


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 2, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Are these stocks fine ?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, please pick the one you want me to work on.



This please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2010)

you know how like  it 

? can i ask for two sets?


if soo 

*set one* 


dotted white borders

on sig " even though we are rivals i can still see your innocent and pure soul "

*make it REALLY beautiful....just beautiful effects but dont go over its a delicate stock
*
avy on the girl



*set two *

avy on both 

semi rounded borders

on sig  " my little servant "
do what ever you want with this 



senior size avys


if you can only do one just do the first choice


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 3, 2010)

Request: Gif
Size: Sigworthy lol
Video:  (3:40-3:45)
Descr: Just when 50 starts to show till they both lock eyes (when it pans out)


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm sorry everyone, but I'm not at home this week-end. I will do your requests tomorrow then. 

_~Housekeeping~_


Metaro
Fujioka
Kazehana
Ego

cjones8612 : please give me a valid link and I'll do it.​
Tell me if I forgot anyone. 
Sorry again for the little wait. I don't forget you though !


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2010)

lapi i changed my second stock


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 3, 2010)

Request:set 
stock: 
size:senior size please
text: eternale 
second text: Swee††est Sin 
borders and etc are up to u,please make smt. cute ne^^
I will rep and cred. the shop^^thanx


----------



## Cjones (Jul 4, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Request: Set
> 
> Sig: 300x500
> Ava: 150x150 (of her face)
> ...





Lapidouce said:


> I'm sorry but your stock isn't loading. Maybe is your link broken ?



Sorry I had been off for a while.

Does it work now?


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 5, 2010)

Back in business ! I'm working already. 



Metaro said:


> Umm Hello (:.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



There you go. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 5, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> This please.


There. :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Metaro (Jul 5, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Back in business ! I'm working already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Urr so cute thank you so much!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2010)

lapi did you forget me


----------



## blux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, my first request here, . Just a gif avatar and Sig:


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks lapi


----------



## Soldier (Jul 7, 2010)

c: Herro.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'd like a set/transparency, if it isn't too much trouble~.

If you don't think effects would go well with the textures or if you're just feeling lazy a transparency alone would be fine on the _signature_.
For the avatar, please no transparency. Even if you just crop it and give it a nice border.
*Sizes:*
Sig: One with height of 500 and one with 400 height, if it isn't too much of a problem.
Ava: 150 x 150
*Effects:*
Both: Doesn't matter. Have fun.


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 8, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> you know how like  it
> 
> ? can i ask for two sets?
> 
> ...





Kazehana said:


> lapi did you forget me



Sorry hun, I've been very busy with a webdesign comission. I haven't forgotten about you, half of your request was already made on sunday. Here it is finally. :33


*Spoiler*: _Set1_ 










*Spoiler*: _Set 2_


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 8, 2010)

Ego said:


> Request: Gif
> Size: Sigworthy lol
> Video:  (3:40-3:45)
> Descr: Just when 50 starts to show till they both lock eyes (when it pans out)



There you go, sorry for being late.


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 8, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Request: Set
> 
> Sig: 300x500
> Ava: 150x150 (of her face)
> ...





cjones8612 said:


> Sorry I had been off for a while.
> 
> Does it work now?



I tried my best, hope it fits what you wanted. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2010)

dammit i love it  thanks


----------



## Cjones (Jul 8, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> I tried my best, hope it fits what you wanted.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's great


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm glad you guys like it. 

For the other people who requested, I'm really sorry I'm late. I'll do your requests on sunday ...


----------



## Sima (Jul 10, 2010)

Lapid dear, when you can, will you do this request for me? :33

Ava; 150x150, do any thing you'd like to it. If you need the whole stock to this, let me know, cause I dunno if this will  be too small to work with.



Sig; just make it smaller please, do anything you see fit.



thanks in advance dearie ^^


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 11, 2010)

I hope u guys didnt forget mine too^^
ı dont care if it takes too long but just wanted to sure ı didnt get forgetten ne^^


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm back everyone ! I start working right now. 



Sima said:


> Lapid dear, when you can, will you do this request for me? :33
> 
> Ava; 150x150, do any thing you'd like to it. If you need the whole stock to this, let me know, cause I dunno if this will  be too small to work with.
> 
> ...



Oh dear, please give me your whole stock, it will be easier for me. I'll just focus on marluxia then. 



eternalrequiem said:


> I hope u guys didnt forget mine too^^
> ı dont care if it takes too long but just wanted to sure ı didnt get forgetten ne^^



Don't worry about that at all, because you're the next one on the list ! Your request will be done tonight. 

I'm sorry for that delay again everyone.


----------



## Sima (Jul 11, 2010)

here ya go dearie <3


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 11, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> Request:set
> stock:
> size:senior size please
> text: eternale
> ...



Here it is finally .. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jul 12, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Here it is finally ..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



wow,that looks so cute,thanx honey,u are the best^^


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 12, 2010)

blux said:


> Hi, my first request here, . Just a gif avatar and Sig:


----------



## Sakubo (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi  I'd like a senior set please. :33





Effects/borders up to you. You can make the sig trans if you want, whatever looks good.  If the stocks aren't good I could look for another one.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 13, 2010)

Lapid C; requestie

Ava: 150x150 ; dotted bordered.
Sig: dotted


----------



## Kirin (Jul 13, 2010)

I would like to make a request please. 

A set
Avatar: 125 x 125
Sig: 450 x 380
Effects: Whichever you want. 
Text: Sasuke x Sakura
Picture: 

Thank you.


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 14, 2010)

Housekeeping

_- Soldier
- Sima
- Sakubo
- Milkshake
- Aeterna_

Tel me if I forgot anyone. ​


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 14, 2010)

Gave you a request on Skype, love.


----------



## blux (Jul 14, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go, sorry I've been so long  ..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thankyou :3


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 17, 2010)

Soldier said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go and sorru for the waiting time. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 17, 2010)

Sima said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sima said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go hun. Sorry I was so late .. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 17, 2010)

Sakubo said:


> Hi  I'd like a senior set please. :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, sorry for the delay. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2010)

Lapid I loved it when you stock hunted for me... would you care to do it again? If not, I could easily go find one. But the stocks you find are lovely.


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 17, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Lapid C; requestie
> 
> Ava: 150x150 ; dotted bordered.
> Sig: dotted



There you go and sorry. 

*Spoiler*: __ 










And Fujioka, sure, I can give it a try again. What do you want ? :33


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2010)

I want either something Fragile Dreams: Farewell Ruins of the Moon, or Pokemon.


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 17, 2010)

Aeterna said:


> I would like to make a request please.
> 
> A set
> Avatar: 125 x 125
> ...



There you go 


*Spoiler*: __ 









I TAKE POKEMANZ !!!!


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2010)

Preferably Lyra and Silver


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 17, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Preferably Lyra and Silver



Make your choice hohoho.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 17, 2010)

Surprise me                .


----------



## Kirin (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you! I love it, you have gained a new customer 

Reps + for you and credit with link too.


----------



## Sakubo (Jul 17, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Again, sorry for the delay.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



pek Thank you, it's no problem


----------



## Sima (Jul 17, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go hun. Sorry I was so late ..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



No problem hun, it looks great


----------



## Soldier (Jul 17, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go and sorru for the waiting time.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You are a wonderful person. 
Many thanks~ <3 +Rep/Cred


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2010)

set



"Tomato trio slumber"

thanks 

do whatever

avy on the girl and the boy on the right 

on the avy have "my precious "


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 17, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go and sorry.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I am immensely turned on  thank you very much <3


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 19, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Surprise me                .



Quoting in case you missed it


----------



## Kirin (Jul 20, 2010)

Another request please: 

Avatar 

Size - 125 x 125
Stock - Effects - Do as you wish. 

Signature

Size - The size of the render, width is not problem.
Stock - Text - Uchiha Sasuke
Effects - Do as you wish.

Thank you.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 22, 2010)

Herp              .


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jul 22, 2010)

Well if you're not to busy I would like to request a junior set with any random stock that includes the two main characters from Pokemon Black and White. 

Go crazy with it! 

Edit: Oh and my username on it as well. <_< ......>_>


----------



## Lapidouce (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey guys. Sorry I've been pretty silent lately, but I'm currently at Death-kun's place for hollidays. I try to take care of your request, and didn't forget any. But, well, it's a bit like he's my lover, and that I only get to be with him once a year.

So I'm deeply sorry for the delays, but, well ..


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't be, Lapid. Have a nice time with Death-kun.


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 24, 2010)

It's okay Lapidouce-san - have fun at Death-kun's place  We'll still be here when you get back so don't worry


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jul 26, 2010)

What they said, don't worry about it right now, just have a good time with Death-Kun.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 26, 2010)

meh its alright dont worry


----------



## Chaos (Jul 30, 2010)

Hai Lapid ^^

Here for another set. Senior.
Sig: 
Ava: 

Do whatever you want with them.

Oh, and first have a lot of fun at Death-kun's. I can wait ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

lapid i edit my requests 

hope its not too much


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 10, 2010)

Still waiting        ....


----------



## Chaos (Aug 25, 2010)

Lapi...?

Are you still around? Somewhere?


----------



## Lapidouce (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh .. My .. Gawd. 
No guys, I didn't disappear at all. But since I got back from the US, I had to fix my Photoshop, and then my life becaame worse than that Dallas series. I had to work on a website - I still do actually, but now that I'm working on the design Photoshop is on all day long -, try to clean the mess in my life and so on. Little time to get on, and honestly too much of worries to take care of the requests.

BUT ! There is a time when that's all enough and there is an urge to go back into business. I didn't forget you, and here I come. :33



Fujioka said:


> Surprise me                .




*Spoiler*: __ 









I'm gonna work on each until it's all done.  And really, my apologizes for that black hole.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2010)

lapid i edit my request


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2010)

lapid?????? just to say Again i edit my stock


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 1, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Oh .. My .. Gawd.
> No guys, I didn't disappear at all. But since I got back from the US, I had to fix my Photoshop, and then my life becaame worse than that Dallas series. I had to work on a website - I still do actually, but now that I'm working on the design Photoshop is on all day long -, try to clean the mess in my life and so on. Little time to get on, and honestly too much of worries to take care of the requests.
> 
> BUT ! There is a time when that's all enough and there is an urge to go back into business. I didn't forget you, and here I come. :33
> ...



Danke             . <333


----------



## Lapidouce (Oct 31, 2010)

*I'm back.*

I don't want to make a sobstory, but it's been very hectic until about two weeks ago, when I started my college year. It took also time to adapt and all, but here I am now. If you really want to know more I'll respond by PM in order to avoid exhibitionism.

I apologize for disappointing most of you, and I thank the ones who maintained their requests. Here they are :

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 










*Spoiler*: _Aeterna_ 









*Spoiler*: _Chaos_ 









Show is now officially re-open, with the delays I used to provide. Thanks to the one who were extremely patient, and my apologizes to everyone else.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2010)

OMG sooo cute  

i love tomato trio  and the dots XD


----------



## Kirin (Oct 31, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> *I'm back.*
> 
> I don't want to make a sobstory, but it's been very hectic until about two weeks ago, when I started my college year. It took also time to adapt and all, but here I am now. If you really want to know more I'll respond by PM in order to avoid exhibitionism.
> 
> ...



I love the set but I asked for an 125x125 avy, that one is an 150x150 avy.


----------



## Lapidouce (Oct 31, 2010)

Aeterna said:


> I love the set but I asked for an 125x125 avy, that one is an 150x150 avy.



Sorry about that.


----------



## Kirin (Oct 31, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Sorry about that.



Dont worry!  It looks great! Soon I will rep and cred to you... I also will use it next week if you dont mind because I just changed my set a few hours ago.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2010)

LAPI 

i was patient  :33

can i have another request 

make IT CUTE 

on it have " you  don't  need to worry.. I'm right beside you "

transparent sig with effects avy on both 150x150 and 170x220 and 200x200 

thanks


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 5, 2010)

Set request :33





size: senior
border: semi-rounded or rounded

can I have a 160x200 avatar too, for another forum? I'll credit/link you there as well, but if not that's okay.

everything else is up to you, I love your work :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 5, 2010)

Request type: Set
Stock:

Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: Vampire Princess (and the text already on there)
Effects: Dazzle it up for me. 
Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 6, 2010)

LAPI


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 6, 2010)

Kagura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there, sorry for the little delay, but here it is anyway. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 6, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Hey there, sorry for the little delay, but here it is anyway.



AHHHHH lapid sooooooooooo  

thanks soo  much love


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 6, 2010)

Sakubo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for supporting the shop by requesting ! Here it is. 


*Spoiler*: __ 












Kagura said:


> AHHHHH lapid sooooooooooo
> 
> thanks soo  much love


You made my shop live again. I'm the one thanking you. pek


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 6, 2010)

aahhhh so cute, thank you!


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 6, 2010)

RESERVING MY SPOT KTHX 8)


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 6, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go, and thank you for coming back. pek


*Spoiler*: __ 












Sakubo said:


> aahhhh so cute, thank you!


You're welcome. 



Milkshake said:


> RESERVING MY SPOT KTHX 8)


Sure, go ahead.  VM me when you request is ready though.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 6, 2010)

Set pwease :33

Linku for avuuu: 
Linku for sigguuu: 
Ava: 150x150 and 150x200; any effects you waaant
Sig; any effects :33
Text on sig: "You're so adowable... I'm taking you home with me!"

Thanks


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 6, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Reserving this when I don't have alot of requests in set shops :3


Then it's the same as Milkshake : please VM me when your post will be edited. :33


----------



## Dagor (Nov 6, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Size: Senior 
Border: It's up to you  
Effects: Something good 
Stock:


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks! That was fast.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 6, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Size: Senior (150x150 And 150x200 avvy please)
Border: Doesn't matter
Effects: Nothing too bright, but colorful 
Stock:

Text (on sig): It takes time to look this good
And one blank version without the text, pls C;

Thank you ~

(Note: You don't have to rush and do this, I have plenty of other sets I need to use first so take your time. If you get it done early, it's still okay tho  )


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 7, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go :33

*Spoiler*: __ 











Fujioka said:


> Set pwease :33
> 
> Linku for avuuu:
> Linku for sigguuu:
> ...



I'm sorry but it says 403 : Forbidden. Can you re-upload your stock somewhere ?


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 7, 2010)

Dagor said:


> Type of Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Border: It's up to you
> Effects: Something good
> Stock:


Here it is. 

*Spoiler*: __ 










Vampire Princess said:


> Thanks! That was fast.


Thank you, I'm trying to keep on a good pace.


----------



## Dagor (Nov 7, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> Here it is.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, it looks fantastic.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go :33
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



How that was extremely quick ~ And it's adorable pek

Is there any way I can get a transparent version of the sig with the text?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 7, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go :33
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Okidoki :33

Link for ava: 
Link for siiig: 

all the details from other quote plz


----------



## Miku ♥ (Nov 8, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Size:Normal (avy 125x125)
Border: rounded
Effects: It's up to you 
Stock

Make it nice,please . Thanks


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello there, sorry for the little delays. Yesterday has been hectic, and today I'm having, like, 9 hours of classes. 

I will take care of the requests on my main laptop this evening - European time - and will do the modification you requested, Milkshake. pek

------------------------------------
~*Checklist*~
Milkshake _- Modification_
Porcelain _- Your stock works now_
Saku1986
------------------------------------​


----------



## Chaos (Nov 9, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> *I'm back.*
> 
> I don't want to make a sobstory, but it's been very hectic until about two weeks ago, when I started my college year. It took also time to adapt and all, but here I am now. If you really want to know more I'll respond by PM in order to avoid exhibitionism.
> 
> ...



Wooo thanks Lapi ^^

Awesome that you're back :3

Repping and credding now.


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 9, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> How that was extremely quick ~ And it's adorable pek
> 
> Is there any way I can get a transparent version of the sig with the text?



There you go.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 9, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Set pwease :33
> 
> Linku for avuuu:
> Linku for sigguuu:
> ...





Porcelain said:


> Okidoki :33
> 
> Link for ava:
> Link for siiig:
> ...



There there. :33

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 9, 2010)

It's beautiful  I love it


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 9, 2010)

Saku1986 said:


> Type of Request: Set
> Size:Normal (avy 125x125)
> Border: rounded
> Effects: It's up to you
> ...



There you go. 

*Spoiler*: __ 













Chaos said:


> Wooo thanks Lapi ^^
> 
> Awesome that you're back :3
> 
> Repping and credding now.





Milkshake said:


> Thanks





Porcelain said:


> It's beautiful  I love it



Thanks a lot, glad you all like it. pek


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 9, 2010)

any chance I can reserve my spot when I request again

I have a feeling it will be soon


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 9, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> any chance I can reserve my spot when I request again
> 
> I have a feeling it will be soon


Oh, sure, you can, all the requests are cleared anyway.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm sorry, but since I love your work, reservingggg


----------



## Z (Nov 9, 2010)

-
-Avatar centering around Batman's face.
-Please use the whole stock. 
-Use effects/whatever but not too much. 
-Border type: 
-For Lapidouce. 

Thank you.


----------



## Miku ♥ (Nov 10, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There you go.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




It's amazing pek.I love it.Thank you .


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 10, 2010)

Z said:


> -
> -Avatar centering around Batman's face.
> -Please use the whole stock.
> -Use effects/whatever but not too much.
> ...


I'm the only worker in the shop so no worries. 
Not too much as asked :

*Spoiler*: __ 










Porcelain said:


> I'm sorry, but since I love your work, reservingggg


Go ahead. 


Saku1986 said:


> It's amazing.I love it.Thank you


You're welcome. 

I'm glad that you guys still like the shop despite it being inactive for months. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course, I'll become a worker if I ever get any better. =w=


----------



## ArcticSiren (Nov 10, 2010)

I would like to request a junior set with any random stock that includes the two main characters from Pokemon Black and White. That has my username on it. 
Go crazy with it!


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2010)

LAPID  

trans sig again 

on it  " you are me and i am you we r one lets end this war together "

avy  trans dotted white border 150x150 and 170x220



effects on it please


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 11, 2010)

ArticSiren said:


> I would like to request a junior set with any random stock that includes the two main characters from Pokemon Black and White. That has my username on it.
> Go crazy with it!



There. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirin (Nov 14, 2010)

Request (again): 

Set
Size - Junior
Effects - Whatever it fits the picture
Border - Semi-rounded and dotted
Text -Uchiha Sasuke The Brightest Light Casts The Darkest Shadow
Stock -
Comment: Make it awesome!


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 14, 2010)

Kagura said:


> LAPID
> 
> trans sig again
> 
> ...



There you go. pek


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 14, 2010)

umm i also asked for a 170x220 avy


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry, I'll get it done too.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay, lapid, found a BETTER stock 



Any effects would be lovely, but don't make it look girly, make it look... sad. Since this is the part in the manga where she's almost killed. : ( Can you also try to get rid of the text ?

Avatar of her, 150x150, and 170x220. pek

Rep+Cred.


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 15, 2010)

Kagura said:


> umm i also asked for a 170x220 avy



Here it is finally !


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 15, 2010)

Aeterna said:


> Request (again):
> 
> Set
> Size - Junior
> ...



There .. :3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirin (Nov 18, 2010)

Lapidouce said:


> There .. :3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you... Rep and credit


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 19, 2010)

Announcment   

I have to tell you guys that the main laptop I was working on died this week. I'm currently trying to get my data back but that's basically all I can do for now ..

*I'm still working however* so the shop is not closed. Though it's all on my little netbook, which is way less powerfull, with an older version of Photoshop. I'm basically sorry for the delay it triggers. I'm doing my best to get your requests done, but, yeah. 

I still hope to see you around guys, because I still love working. I needed to warn you though.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 19, 2010)

I will still wait, Lapid. Your work is well worth the wait. :33


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 20, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Okay, lapid, found a BETTER stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go. :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 20, 2010)

It's just what I wanted pek


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 22, 2010)

lapid 

set 

trans (effects but no lines on the skin)

avy dotted with white border

avy on the girl 150x150 and 170x220

no one is looking so can i kiss you now?






also a sig 



on it have "you are the only exception"

Kagura near Ritsu and Panpan near Azusa 

dotted white borders


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 22, 2010)

edit it xD


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 25, 2010)

Just two avatars [oh god, i'm obsessed <3]




*Spoiler*: __ 





Just of Gerard Way, red haired guy




Any effects you want


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi there 

Set, please.



Two avatars (well, in two sizes each xD), close ups of the boy and girl individually, 150x150 and 160x200.

As for borders, well...I'm not sure, so I'll leave it up to you. Just make it cute :33 
Thanks, no pressure if you have computer problems and stuff...


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 29, 2010)

Dear customers, your shop owner is on a roll of misfortune it seems. I'll try to get the requests done tomorrow though.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 29, 2010)

Like I said, millions of times, I'll wait.


----------



## Lapidouce (Nov 29, 2010)

I just have enough of mirsfortune. Infection, computer dying, bronchitis .. What's next ? T^T


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah it's okay, it's not your fault <3


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 29, 2010)

Just do the requests when you feel better, bb <3


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 2, 2011)

lapu                           ~


----------

